# Plz Help!!!! MARSOC or 75th



## GhillieDude08 (May 30, 2015)

So i'm 17 and i was suppose to go to USMC MEPS on June 1st this year and got delayed because i have ear tubes. Now my parents are trying to pressure me to switch to the army cuz i would have more opportunities for the military schools and other benefits in the army. Which unit should i do cuz i'm so close to choosing but it's so tough choosing. If anyone could lay insight on each unit that would be helpful.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 30, 2015)

Dude, seriously, you have got to abandon the text message grammar, spelling, and syntax. Nobody's going to take you seriously if you keep txtng $h1t like that. Hell, even the search function is going to look at you like you've got a dick growing from your forehead if you don't. Any high speed job is going to require you have actual intelligence and motivation. Your modern syntax belies a lack of same. 

Just because there are more school slots in the Army does not mean your command will let you fill a slot. You might be better off as a shit hot Marine to get one of only three slots the Corps is allowed than try to get a spot on Mother Army's time. The choice is up to you. 

Oh, and you may have very well left an impression on your instructors with your grammar on here. You'd be highly surprised at some of the folks on the roster, and who their peers are.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (May 30, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Dude, seriously, you have got to abandon the text message grammar, spelling, and syntax. Nobody's going to take you seriously if you keep txtng $h1t like that. Hell, even the search function is going to look at you like you've got a dick growing from your forehead if you don't. Any high speed job is going to require you have actual intelligence and motivation. Your modern syntax belies a lack of same.
> 
> Just because there are more school slots in the Army does not mean your command will let you fill a slot. You might be better off as a shit hot Marine to get one of only three slots the Corps is allowed than try to get a spot on Mother Army's time. The choice is up to you.
> 
> Oh, and you may have very well left an impression on your instructors with your grammar on here. You'd be highly surprised at some of the folks on the roster, and who their peers are.



Why are you so salty. I'm not trying to look like a damn Harvard Grad. I don't even know what is your problem.




edited by mod to fix quote


----------



## racing_kitty (May 30, 2015)

If you think I'm being salty, then you're really going to be in for a huuuuuuuge surprise when you fly the nest and see what the military is like.


----------



## Grunt (May 30, 2015)

This is a situation where maturity comes into play with such things as awareness of your surroundings. Most of us -- if not all of us -- are independent thinkers...searchers...and, doers. We try to point others in the right direction...especially when they seek it...but, we don't coddle them.

You want to become a Warrior...then take criticism the way a Warrior takes it. Coming to a site in which we pride ourselves on our writing ability and writing in the way you did...does not look good on your part. Your retort to someone who was trying to help you in the way you responded did not look good on your part.

Go into the USMC or Army and see how you are treated when you respond the way you just did. Good luck with getting any help if you continue to respond the way you did.

I wish you the very best success in whichever you choose...but, there needs to be some maturing done before that happens.


----------



## policemedic (May 30, 2015)

You're not trying to look like a Harvard graduate?  Thanks for clearing that up. 

You have succeeded in looking like two left-footed clown shoes.  Good luck in the military if you consider RK's comments to be a little hard to handle....


----------



## Totentanz (May 30, 2015)

She's "salty" because attention to detail matters in every aspect of what you do.  Go ahead and keep the attitude; you'll fail your selection in short order.

As far as your conduct on this site:
- knock off the text speak (as you've already been told once)
- do your own research - laziness does not lead to success in any SOF unit you'll find in the DoD
- knock off the attitude immediately; it's unacceptable and will not be tolerated by the staff

Read this thread.  You can either be one of the success stories of this site, or your stay can be very short and quickly forgotten.  Your call.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 30, 2015)

GhillieDude08 said:


> Why are you so salty. I'm not trying to look like a damn Harvard Grad. I don't even know what is your problem.



Show the respect.

Oh and please don't enlist in my beautiful Corps. YOU simply don't rate.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 30, 2015)

I'm salty because I'm a bomb jockey with all my fucking parts. And I'm just a low-level peon compared to many others on this board. Attention to detail is what's saved our fucking lives. More than once, in several cases. To go with that, the maturity that @Agoge is talking about is what you need to learn your shit, and learn it quick. You know, learning. That thing the Harvard fuckers do that you obviously can't get a grasp on. 

You don't learn quick from your mistakes in the real world, you fucking die. No respawn, no do over, fucking dead. That's MARSOC, EOD, 75th, you name it. As it stands, your brain is a half simplex network that spews fecal matter like a c. dificile infection and wouldn't receive a blow to the skull, much less information that might help you.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (May 30, 2015)

I'm sorry if i was a asshole i was just looking for a little guidance. I have done a lot of research and have seen many mixed answers. I just wanted to go onto a site where there is other people in this occupation. I heard that a guy was in Recon for 4 years and thought he was top dog. Then he enlisted in the Army as a Ranger and saw more combat and learned more things in 4 months than he did in 4 years. I was just trying to get information. Sorry i did what i did.



racing_kitty said:


> I'm salty because I'm a bomb jockey with all my fucking parts. And I'm just a low-level peon compared to many others on this board. Attention to detail is what's saved our fucking lives. More than once, in several cases. To go with that, the maturity that @Agoge is talking about is what you need to learn your shit, and learn it quick. You know, learning. That thing the Harvard fuckers do that you obviously can't get a grasp on.
> 
> You don't learn quick from your mistakes in the real world, you fucking die. No respawn, no do over, fucking dead. That's MARSOC, EOD, 75th, you name it. As it stands, your brain is a half simplex network that spews fecal matter like a c. dificile infection and wouldn't receive a blow to the skull, much less information that might help you.


I'm sorry. It was bad on my part.

I'm not trying to insult anyone just looking for guidance. I have done a lot of research on MARSOC and the 75th. I was going to ship off to MEPS for the Marines on Monday but got delayed. My parents now are trying to sway me towards the Army. I just trying to get a little knowledge. It's just difficult picking between both wonderful branches. I have talked to Marines and people in the Army but if i could just get insight on what MARSOC and 75th are doing overseas right now.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 30, 2015)

The following is not meant to be snarky or assholish. By the time you're through either pipeline, what they're doing overseas right now will be in the history books. Don't fall into the trap of preparing for the last war thinking that you're preparing for the next one. That doesn't mean don't learn what they've done already. Rather, look at current events and use critical thinking to guide you. 

I can't answer as to what they're doing right now, since I'm not a member of either unit. Hope my two cents was some help.


----------



## AWP (May 30, 2015)

GhillieDude08 said:


> So i'm 17 and i was suppose to go to USMC MEPS on June 1st this year and got delayed because i have ear tubes. Now my parents are trying to pressure me to switch to the army cuz i would have more opportunities for the military schools and other benefits in the army. Which unit should i do cuz i'm so close to choosing but it's so tough choosing. If anyone could lay insight on each unit that would be helpful.



Ear tubes? More benefits in the Army?

What do you mean by those statements? I ask because neither make any sense and can greatly affect our answers.

I merged the two threads.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 30, 2015)

I think he means that he had artificial tubes inserted into his Eustachian tubes as a child. Not entirely uncommon for kids with chronic ear infections.


----------



## DA SWO (May 30, 2015)

Back on track.
Neither because you are not ready for the Military, try the Coast Guard, or, decide what appeals more; being a Marine or being a Soldier.

Can you enlist directly into MARSOC?


----------



## Centermass (May 30, 2015)

Nope. Unless I'm mistaken, have to be a Marine first, prove yourself and then meet the criteria set forth as the pre requisites for A&S.


----------



## x SF med (May 31, 2015)

GhillieDude08 said:


> So i'm 17 and i was suppose to go to USMC MEPS on June 1st this year and got delayed because i have ear tubes. Now my parents are trying to pressure me to switch to the army cuz i would have more opportunities for the military schools and other benefits in the army. Which unit should i do cuz i'm so close to choosing but it's so tough choosing. If anyone could lay insight on each unit that would be helpful.



If you still have ear tubes, you will not be a Ranger or a Marine, at your age it means you have had something perforate your eardrum, or you have malformed Eustasian tubes that do not allow your ears and also your sinuses to correct for pressure differences. 

If you join for the benefits, join the Navy, Air Force or Coast Guard.

Learn to write like you actually went to school.



GhillieDude08 said:


> Why are you so salty. I'm not trying to look like a damn Harvard Grad. I don't even know what is your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> edited by mod to fix quote



She has earned the right to be salty, look at her profile.  Nobody  is expecting you write like a Harvard grad, just like you actually took English in HS.



GhillieDude08 said:


> I'm sorry if i was a asshole i was just looking for a little guidance. I have done a lot of research and have seen many mixed answers. I just wanted to go onto a site where there is other people in this occupation. I heard that a guy was in Recon for 4 years and thought he was top dog. Then he enlisted in the Army as a Ranger and saw more combat and learned more things in 4 months than he did in 4 years. I was just trying to get information. Sorry i did what i did.



Use the search function.



GhillieDude08 said:


> I'm sorry. It was bad on my part.



It egregious, not just bad.



GhillieDude08 said:


> I'm not trying to insult anyone just looking for guidance. I have done a lot of research on MARSOC and the 75th. I was going to ship off to MEPS for the Marines on Monday but got delayed. My parents now are trying to sway me towards the Army. I just trying to get a little knowledge. It's just difficult picking between both wonderful branches. I have talked to Marines and people in the Army but if i could just get insight on what MARSOC and 75th are doing overseas right now.



Then be respectful, and remember, you need us much more than we need you.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (May 31, 2015)

x SF med said:


> If you still have ear tubes, you will not be a Ranger or a Marine, at your age it means you have had something perforate your eardrum, or you have malformed Eustasian tubes that do not allow your ears and also your sinuses to correct for pressure differences.
> 
> If you join for the benefits, join the Navy, Air Force or Coast Guard.
> 
> ...


I got them when i was 4 and i know i can still be a marine because MEPS didn't DQ me for it. I just have to get them removed.


----------



## Teufel (May 31, 2015)

GhillieDude08 said:


> I'm sorry if i was a asshole i was just looking for a little guidance. I have done a lot of research and have seen many mixed answers. I just wanted to go onto a site where there is other people in this occupation. I heard that a guy was in Recon for 4 years and thought he was top dog. Then he enlisted in the Army as a Ranger and saw more combat and learned more things in 4 months than he did in 4 years. I was just trying to get information. Sorry i did what i did.



You heard about a recon guy that enlisted in the Army and learned more in 4 months than he did in 4 years?  Was this on Netflix?



GhillieDude08 said:


> I got them when i was 4 and i know i can still be a marine because MEPS didn't DQ me for it. I just have to get them removed.



Go into the Marine Corps with the attitude and situational awareness you have displayed on this site and your Drill Instructor will be nice enough to remove your dick tube for you as well.


----------



## medicchick (May 31, 2015)

GhillieDude08 said:


> I got them when i was 4 and i know i can still be a marine because MEPS didn't DQ me for it. I just have to get them removed.


That is very odd, most fall out after a year or two.  I personally when through 2 sets before my issues cleared up because they are not made to stay in long.  With having had them in that long that means long term problems with your Eustachian tubes which means no Airborne and no diving (it's probably in the medical fitness standards but that's an easy search for you to do yourself) because you will have problems equalizing the pressure in your ears.  Even 20 years later I still have some problems with that.  With the tubes being a direct opening through your eardrum you have to keep water out, even after they are removed you have to be careful about that for a month or so.  If you get an infection from nasty water it's bad.


----------



## AWP (May 31, 2015)

x SF med said:


> If you still have ear tubes, you will not be a Ranger or a Marine, at your age it means you have had something perforate your eardrum, or you have malformed Eustasian tubes that do not allow your ears and also your sinuses to correct for pressure differences.



Just reading AR 40-501 it says he's qualified for SF/ Ranger and aviation, but not dive or freefall training. It specifically lists a healed tympanoplasty as acceptable for initial training and aviation as not disqualifying.



GhillieDude08 said:


> I got them when i was 4 and i know i can still be a marine because MEPS didn't DQ me for it. I just have to get them removed.



Standards may vary from service to service so you *might want to check on those.*  Use Google and look for PDF's from a .mil source. If you don't know how to search for a branch's medical standards then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## x SF med (May 31, 2015)

GhillieDude08 said:


> I got them when i was 4 and i know i can still be a marine because MEPS didn't DQ me for it. I just have to get them removed.



It is ALWAYS, Marine, with a capital M when referencing the USMC.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (May 31, 2015)

Teufel said:


> You heard about a recon guy that enlisted in the Army and learned more in 4 months than he did in 4 years?  Was this on Netflix?
> 
> 
> 
> Go into the Marine Corps with the attitude and situational awareness you have displayed on this site and your Drill Instructor will be nice enough to remove your dick tube for you as well.


I saw it on yahoo answers. I just saying what the guy said. Don't take it personal. I'm sorry i didn't mean any disrespect from it.


----------



## digrar (May 31, 2015)

Yahoo answers is pretty much the piss trough of the internet. Anything you learned there you should probably forget or at the very least, extensively cross check with other sources.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 31, 2015)

Oh, lordy.

Do what your parents said.  Always.

Let them run your life, forever.

Along with Yahoo Answers.

Serious reply:

If you are really serious and want to make something of your life, make your own decision, based on your own decision making process.

Being a man isn't the voice change, the hair on your balls or knocking up Suzy-Rotten-Crotch.

Being a Man is sowing your own garden and reap your own rewards/faults.  Your decisions are your responsibility.  Change your own destiny.

Despite what others have said, you will find fulfillment and frustration in all branches.  Make your own life.

Or hide behind mommy's skirt or daddy's trouser and let them change your diaper forever.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 31, 2015)




----------



## x SF med (May 31, 2015)

GhillieDude08 said:


> I saw it on yahoo answers. I just saying what the guy said. Don't take it personal. I'm sorry i didn't mean any disrespect from it.




OK....  it is time to STFU and read all of the Ranger forum and all of the MARSOC forum.  And, quit using the phrases "Don't take it personal. I'm sorry. I didn't mean any disrespect"  as a generic rejoinder to any recrimination by a Senior member.

Take a look at Teufel's profile, you can bank on it that if it has to do with the US Marine Corps if Teufel doesn't know, Stanimal will.

You attitude is going to get you in trouble, passive -aggressive types tend to get chewed up here, as do know-it-alls who have never left their living rooms but can google search like ten mo-fos....   the internets is not always right.

So... back to line one of this hammer to your fat little skull...  STFU and read, use the search function, but do not post for at least a week unless you have a well formed, well researched, relevant question - written in you your best "Harvard Grad" style; with correct grammar, spelling , punctuation, usage and capitalization.

No excuses, no whining, no issues out of you....   Got it?

And no this is not mean...  this is a mild spot correction.


----------



## shamarg6 (Jun 3, 2015)

And these are the type of  guys coming into the military nowadays, if you were my soldier you would be eating your ego along with a damn mre cracker for lunch. You have some growing up to do young man.


----------

